# Anxiety & Puppy (Intact) Sensitivity Since Moving



## Shayla Bond (Oct 4, 2017)

Hey gang!
I haven't been on here in about a year and a half but I know this place is a haven for Vizsla specific knowledge.  We have two issues for which we have our trainer coming this week but I thought I'd get your opinion. Apologies in advance for the novel. 

*Problem 1:* Banjo is a 2 year old Vizsla who is still intact. He's never been much of a traditional "velcro dog" in the sense that he wants to be touched all the time. In fact, he dislikes being touched unless it's on his own terms or it's nighttime and time for cuddling/sleeping. That being said, he's super attached to us and has an invisible velcro umbilical cord which means he doesn't stray far, and in times of anxiety he is ON top of us or barks if we leave him somewhere unknown. We recently moved and up until then have had no problems with him other then some slight noise anxiety from doors opening and closing in our old condo hallway. He never had any separation anxiety and usually didn't bother to even get up if we left or came at our old place unless we had been gone for the whole day. Past 7pm, he would sleep until the next day and we could be out without a worry. Since we've moved, he's definitely started to exhibit some slight separation anxiety at random times and his noise anxiety has been a bit next level. He's started to fixate on shiny surfaces such as our TV, stove and large picture frames once in a while which I know can be a sign of stress. When we first moved in our oven knobs were completely mixed up from the cleaners so the fire alarm had been going off quite often until we figured that out. Generally he exhibits shaking and fear if we use the microwave (which we never had before) because of the noise of the beeping buttons. I think he's just started to associate the kitchen with the fire alarm.  Because of all these combined factors he definitely doesn't like to be at home alone as much. Hoping someone can comment on this issue? We've started to leave treats around the kitchen and whenever the microwave beeps we've been instigating play or treating to help positive reinforce. Has anyone else had issues when moving with their V?

*Problem 2: *The other problem that has popped up is he seems to have started to dislike puppies, I would say around and under the age of 1, who are intact. This is the information I have gathered and it may be more general than that but every time I have asked the owners it seems to be the case. He isn't aggressive per say, (if I were the other owners I would disagree because it looks scary ahah) but he just has an outburst of barks and chases them out of the area a short distance. Or he tells them off once by pinning them quickly and then walking away as if to bully. I have a bad feeling that this is also a learned behaviour as he was bullied so terribly as a puppy but I'm wondering if anyone has experience with this, and if so is it something you can overcome? I'd like the suggestion to not simply be "neuter" because at this age I feel like these are more ingrained behaviours than just physiological. Again, his anxiety is like a jenga tower and if overwhelmed by dogs he doesn't know he definitely will tell off a dog, again by barking and running back to me. He doesn't seem to have a problem with adult intact dogs if they don't have a problem with him. Just seems like he's chosen puppies as an easy target, that and they don't respect his space as much aha. 

Ideally I'm looking to teach him better manners and understand how to isolate the problem to make it a more positive experience. We don't go to dog parks because of the issues we've always had with OTHER dogs, but I'd like him to not become one of those issues. We are balanced and he is ecollar trained so he has excellent recall and will not approach other dogs without being allowed. It's more an issue if other dogs offleash approach him. That and I'd like to not have anxiety if someone asks if their dog can say hi. He loves 5 of every 6 dogs aha. 

Appreciate your time and feedback 
Banjo Bond (@okaybanjo) • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I've only had one that the microwave, or dishwasher, clothes dryer, or even a alert on my phone could set off.
He came to me that way as a owner surrender, due to separation anxiety.
I was never able to fix his problems. 
What I did that toned them down, was running in open fields, and weekly obedience classes. Training in new stores, and places. If he was physically / mentally tired, he was more apt to stay calm.

I do know some people have had this problem arise after using Alexa.
Others after using a invisible fence system. It's the warning beep that causes the problem.


----------



## jillyrubyjane (May 23, 2020)

Your dog may be anxious because he is not used to the new place you can used calming collar for your dog, this collar can help your pet move past a stressful situation a lot easier, calming collars is a combination of essential oils, different herbs and pheromones that will reduce your dog’s anxiety level.


----------

